# ios7 locked to an apple id



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys. I recently bought a used iPhone 4s on eBay, that runs ios7. When I try to activate it after a factory reset, it asks me to put in this guys apple I'd password, and the guy won't respond to my emails. Is there anything I can do to bypass this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You will need to either contact the person you bought it from or Apple on this issue.


----------

